# Bitsy's Diary



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

*Bitsy's Diary- With pictures!*

Hello everyone!

My name is Bitsy and I am happily playing right now with my two brothers and two sisters. Next week I am going home to my new family! I will have two cat sisters and two children to play with! My mommy's name is Erin and she is very anxious to have me home and to train me right so that I am happy and healthy and enjoyable. I will get to socialize with my half-cousin, Abu, who is a year and a half. I hope his bad habits don't rub off on me! Off to play now!

Bitsy











This is me with my mommy, my doggy mommy, and Abu's mommy. This was taken several weeks ago.










This is me last week.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Bitsy is adorable! good luck with her!


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

My home ready and waiting for me to come home on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Bitsy is just precious! Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

So adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eira (Jan 22, 2013)

*sis*

Hey sis cant wait till you get your new puppy Bitsy. She so cut!!!!!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Very sweet! How old is puppy?


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

So toot! x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

She is just 7 weeks. Kind of young I know but they are being kept separate from their mom and are eating solid food and going outside to pee. I am excited and nervous


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I would be exceedingly nervous at 7 weeks too, for a myriad of reasons.

Plz be sure you have a tube of Nutri-gel or Nutri-cal (whatever you call it over there) on hand in case of blood sugar drop etc.


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Hope everything goes well today  Looking forward to seeing some pics 
X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

congrats,shes beautiful!


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

She's home! 










With my son who LOVES dogs- he is the reason we got her 










Napping on my husband. It took me two years to convince him to get a dog and two minutes for him to fall in love


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

It is going to take super-human strength to ignore the whining and let Bitsy get used to her new setup. She has a soft blanket in her kennel, a freshly warmed bean bag heating pad, some kibble to nibble, water, newspapers, and her litter box so I know she will be fine. This is just so pathetic! Sleeping in bed with me is just so not an option. How do I deal with this?


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I think the first night went rather well. She cried a lot for the first hour and then I went to bed. At 2 am I checked and she was asleep in her kennel. She woke up, though when I came to check on her so I praised her for sleeping in her kennel and put her near it and she hopped back in and I treated her. I left a few treats in her kennel but she came to her door and cried when I left. The treats were there for when she went back to lay in the kennel. I think she did that about 2:30 because her cries got quiet or stopped so I could not hear them. She was crying this morning. But she had pooped and peed several times on the newspaper outside of her litterbox so that is encouraging. This morning I removed most of the wood pellets and moved some of the soiled newspaper into the box with just a bit of litter scattered around. I cleaned the floor with bleach where the newspapers were and put down fresh. Hoping she chooses to go in the litterbox where it smells right  Bottom line- she did not sleep in our bed and she did not poop in her kennel. Yay! I also held her belly up til she stopped squirming and looked away this morning and gave her lots of praise. Going to work with her on crate training today.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Bitsy loves her kennel. Went night night at about 8:30 with no problems til 10 when she started crying. It is not the awful yowling of last night, though. Tonight she whines a little, then yowls, then gets quiet for a bit and repeats. She is learning. I think she is going to love her kennel. I had to lock her out of it for a bit earlier while I was trying to get her to pee in the right place. I caught her after a few drops on the floor and scooped her up to the newspapers but then I think she was too scared to go. Plus she was real tired and just wanted to crawl in her kennel to sleep. Not sure if I am going about potty training her correctly I am just doing what seems right. Any thoughts?


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Day 3 at my new house was fun! My littermate, Alie, came over to play. She is not used to my house so she peed on my boy and in my kennel.  But she helped me get my itchy sweater off! 










My mama took me and my boy and girl for a little walk in the front courtyard. It was ok but I just wanted to stay warm in mama's pocket. 










After my nap my mama made me stay in my room so I had to go poop on the newspapers in there. My mama got so excited about it! I wonder why... I only got to pee on the floor once today, and it wasn't on the carpet. Maybe I will just use the newspapers from now on. It seems to make mama happy  Well, I am off to chew on my stuffed skunk, skunko, ta ta for now!

Bitsy


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Dear diary,

Yesterday was a good day. Mama was well pleased with me because I peed and pooped on my papers all day, except for the two times I went outside. She went to a party at the home I used to live. I was very excited to see my doggy mommy but when I tried to nurse she growled and got mad at me : / . I also got to see my brother! He was supposed to have an owner but they had second thoughts. Now mama wants to take him home but daddy doesn't think it's a good idea. It was hard to get pictures in the crowded house but here is the best we could do. 



















Today I am having a hard time figuring out where to potty and mama is not so pleased about it. I guess the grass yesterday confused me and now the carpet seems better than the newspapers : / Oh well, I will figure this out one day! For now mama is looking into enzymatic cleaners. 

TTFN

Bitsy


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh his brother is adorable! I think he misses him and you need to get him and bring him home  The puppy training thing can bea pain in the butt..I actually found that having two puppies was much easier than having one because they helped each other with the potty training and everything. And thats not only me, I have herd it from others as well. Might not be a bad idea ...


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I really want him but my hubby thinks I should be happy with one. I had my sister's pup over here today, though, and he thought it was this one I have been wanting and he didn't seem too mad before he found out it wasn't ours so maybe he will come around. IDK we'll see. He has a new job and I really hardly ever see him now so I don't know how to convince him. I feel much closer to Bitsy right now than my hubby, sad as that seems. Anyway I will certainly keep everyone on here updated

Bitsy had a good day today. She has done well with potty training. She sometimes goes on the pads but she prefers to be taken outside. I need to look in to getting her shots done soon. I wonder if she is big enough at 28 oz?


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I just convinced my hubby to let me get him. The owner she had lined up for him wanted to look at some other dogs before making his decision. I figure he would have taken him right away if he was in love so I have to wait until he gives her a definite no but I am hopeful he will be mine


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Yay!! What if the other person gets him though, you guna look for a different 2nd puppy?


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I Don't think so. The major deciding factor was he is free and another one wouldn't be so probably not unfortunately : /


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Bitsy spent last night with her brother, Benny, for the first time in a week and I barely heard a peep out of them all night. They are just so happy together! I am just having two little problems: the first is I cannot get them to settle down long enough to poop even though I know they have to. That means I can't trust them to come out and play in the living room  The other is that Benny is a little hog! I have been free feeding Bitsy but Benny ate all of the food I had down for them in a matter of minutes last night! Then I gave them a plate of food this morning that would have lasted Bitsy all day and Benny scarfed all of that down as well! So I am going to have to figure out exactly how much to feed them each meal and go to three meals a day. It will help with training anyway I am sure. If I can ever get their attention long enough for training... Lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

OH Boy!! Two babies! I would start feeding them in their crates. That way you can tell who has eaten. Easier for the poop/pee thing too. A few minutes after they eat, they gotta 'go'. Good luck.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

They are sharing one kennel/ crate. The whole reason I got Benny was so Bitsy wouldn't be lonely in her kennel.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Bitsy and Benny playing... Blurry "action" shots lol


















































































All that playing make Bitsy thirsty!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Aw, so did you actually get Benny or is he just visiting? Did you try feeding them in their own separate rooms? My girls will fight over food unless I have them in different areas while they eat. Also, they WILL catch on to pooping outside, all puppies get super excited when they are outside and want to play. My girls did this until I started rewarding them treats when they did go poop, that way they would want to hurry up and poop so they could get a treat and go back to playing  just a thought.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

He is mine! ok so where did you award him with treats? I was doing that the first day with Bitsy and then I was afraid she would associate the place she went with food and not want to poop there  I think the biggest problem I have with potty training is they are used to going outside and they are confused by me wanting them to go inside. I am ok with taking them out to go sometimes but I am not always here and I will be going to school maybe next year and then getting a job so I want them to get used to going in a box or on pads if they have to.


----------



## NiecieD (Jan 14, 2013)

you don't need to crate them separately just feed in separate crates. They can still sleep in one  
I have one that scarfs his food in 2.2 seconds and my other one is a bit more dainty and takes her time. I have two crates for mine to sleep, they usually end up in one by the end of the day since I leave them open.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I will try separate bowls for feeding and just pick Bitsy's up when she is done with it that way he won't get too much. Does 3/4 cups of Fromm per day sound right for a puppy?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Happy puppies


----------



## NiecieD (Jan 14, 2013)

not sure on food amount as I feed Raw


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would feed a puppy as much as they want to eat. They're growing and need all of the nutrients they can get. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Benny and Bitsy are settling in nicely. I found they are afraid to sleep in their kennel with the washer going so I gave them a folded blanket in the corner of the kitchen today and gave them free roam of the kitchen. Benny did pee once on the kitchen floor but it's not a big deal. Both are doing well potty training. They will pee on their papers when crated but prefer to poop outside. Benny did use the papers and litter box several times. however, when he had runny poo last night. I was very proud of them  Both dogs know "sit", "lay down", and "come." Today I started working with them on "stay." Benny did well. Bitsy was too excited at first but she started to get the hang of it. We will do more sessions later today. I am a bit worried about Benny and hoping his poo episode was not a reaction to his shot. He has not poo'd today to I guess when he does we will see if it is runny and go from there. He seems to be acting ok other than a sneezing fit every few hours. I will talk to the vet tomorrow and see if he thinks it is safe to get the booster. Not even sure if I want to do the booster. I am so in love with these babies


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Have to share these pics of the pups with their mom and at 1 day old:








Bitsy 1 day









Benny 1 day


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Benny is making progress with training. He has not pooped on the carpet now, surprisingly, since I made that thread about how stubborn he was being two days ago, although Bitsy did this morning  He still is not coming when called but we will get there. Now they know sit, lay down, up, come, and stay (although we are still working on perfecting come and stay) I really feel very blessed by them and how far they have come. They are my little buddies that go with me everywhere and I would not trade them for the world!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh! I love to hear that they are doing well! Have you noticed the training getting easier having the two of them? Oh, and the pics are just adorable!!!!!


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

The pups are doing well. They are fully eating fromm now and no more diarrhea. I got them new beds yesterday and I just wanted to share some newer pics:









The "top dog" is my my sister's chi, their sister Allie


----------

